# What size is a good size for a square tag on the bottom hem of a t-shirt?



## evaluna (Nov 21, 2011)

SO im trying to fig out the perfect size for my tag,my idea is the tag with my logo to be located on the bottom of my shirt (on the hem)
My logo is a square so i dont know whats a good size logo.Also,how im going to sew it .
Any thoughts?..im new on this ..trying to learn..
Thanks alot!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive and moved to a more appropriate section of the forum  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You already asked this question here and got answers: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t171159.html

Have you contacted the label company to get size recommendations based on your logo?


----------

